# When flying anyone know if you can take cream cheese in your carry on?



## dixie

We are flying and would like to take some bagels and cream cheese for our room. 

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM

Creamy dips and spreads must be packed in checked luggage - it specifies cheese.  Click Here


----------



## Dave M

If you can find bagels for sale after you go through security, you'll be fine with the cream cheese that you get with the bagels.


----------



## Kenrabs

You also can't bring peanut  butter. In haste a couple years ago I forgot to pack it in the luggage and through it in a carry on and it got pulled at security.


----------



## camachinist

Not SOP, but my last couple trips my entire liquids bag went through TSA in my carry-on (not removed, due to my error), and I later found some out of compliance liquids which I had forgotten to remove from a prior trip. Oopsie....

Since the OP wants the cream cheese for the room, if they're checking a bag, no biggie to put it in there. If in a carry-on, it's a risk, if over 3oz.  I've flown about a half-million miles since liquid rules went into effect and never once has TSA ever questioned me about liquids, even with all my screw-ups. Electronics, especially clutter (a bunch of electronics in a confined area), often. YMMV


----------



## dixie

Hmm... I wonder about slice cheese in a package?


----------



## DeniseM

Are you going somewhere where you can't buy safe dairy products?  For safety, cheese should not be at room temp. for more than 2 hours.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

dixie said:


> Hmm... I wonder about slice cheese in a package?


We went though security at Kona one time with a couple of bricks of cheese; packing them with us as we went on to Li'hue.  It took them a bit to decide if they were allowable or not; they had to call a supervisor over who finally decided that cheese was OK.

As noted above, the dividing line seems to be if it is spreadable.  I guess that if it's spreadable it gets classed as gel; if it's not spreadable it's a solid.


----------



## Pat H

I took a whole cheesecake as a carryon. Put it thru the scanner too. Wasn't a problem at all.


----------



## Dave M

You must have been really hungry, Pat!


----------



## Talent312

camachinist said:


> ... I've flown about a half-million miles since liquid rules went into effect and never once has TSA ever questioned me about liquids, even with all my screw-ups...



Last year, departing on short flight from Edinburgh to London, my wife's carry-on was pulled off the rollers and she was asked about a plastic bottle of water in a side pocket. After tossing that, they ran it thru again, and this time found a can of coke. "Anthing else?" they asked.


----------



## davidvel

Talent312 said:


> Last year, departing on short flight from Edinburgh to London, my wife's carry-on was pulled off the rollers and she was asked about a plastic bottle of water in a side pocket. After tossing that, they ran it thru again, and this time found a can of coke. "Anthing else?" they asked.



Another reason for the long security waits.


----------



## Kay H

I just flew from Philly to Dallas and forgot to take my bag of liquids out of my carry on front pocket.  Scanner didn't catch it.  Lucky me.


----------



## joestein

I have brought bagels, cream cheese, butter and Salami on board a plane.

A few years ago when we took a flight from JFK to San Fran on Delta, we bought all of this with us on board.  I also bought plates and napkins.  It was pretty nice after around 4 1/2 hrs of flight we were able to have sandwiches on board.

I had no problem getting pass security.  It worked out well, since we had two meals for the morning.

I always bring food on board when we take a cross country flight.

As a matter of fact, this past summer when we visited the Wisconsin Dells, we stopped at the MARS cheese castle on the way back and picked up this plastic container with slice of difference types of cheeses and sausages, plus a bunch of grapes and a bag of crackers and we had a nice meal on the plane.
Joe


----------



## Luanne

And sometimes it all depends on who is doing the screening and what they feel like allowing, or not allowing through.


----------



## isisdave

My 12-year-old nephew took a 16-ounce bottle of water in the pocket of his shorts through security, both outbound and inbound, on our winter break trip.  Apparently there's no technology to detect that.

And I've transported cheesecake ... specifically New-Jersey-Greek-Diner-Cheesecake ... yum! ... back to California more than once. This was before all the restrictions, of course. It's best to ask for the topping in a separate container ... oops, I'll bet now the topping would be a "gel", so I'll probably have to settle for plain next time.


----------



## Jimster

*cancun*

In returning from Cancun on Sunday, the two people in front of me were stopped and their bags had small amounts of water in bottles and sun tan lotion.  All was confiscated.  What used to be even two weeks ago is no longer.  I wouldn't spread my cream cheese on my bagel just yet, but maybe the TRS might!


----------



## rhonda

Kenrabs said:


> You also can't bring peanut  butter. In haste a couple years ago I forgot to pack it in the luggage and through it in a carry on and it got pulled at security.


My small jar of peanut butter cleared security at MCO in January of this year.  It was leftover from my week in Orlando; partly used but not yet ready to simply toss.  I brought it with us knowing TSA might take it from me (if so, ok).   It threw a flag going through the scanner and I was asked to open my bag, remove the jar, open it and present it to the attending security person.  She looked inside the jar and waved me through.


----------



## Talent312

What I thought kind'a interesting was how, when dining at an Outback post-security, they gave us plastic knives to cut our steaks. But they actually worked quite well. So they're not metal, but um... if they're good enuff to cut a steak...


----------

